# what do you have on you 24 hour fasting day?



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

what do you have to keep you going throughout the whole day with out eating?

I am doing the 8 hour window fasting 1pm-8/9pm every day but now I am adding in a day where I dont eat for 24 hours.

So what can I have to keep me going throughout the day without feeling tired?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Can't say I've ever done it pal or ever intend to sorry maybe bcaa and glutamin ust to help me when I would do fasted cardio


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Cocaine not only will it help keep you going but will keep away the hunger


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

10 oxys. That should fvck off your appetite for a while lol.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Agreed with Oxys! I'm discontinuing 25mg ED cause my appetite is a joke

Took me 3 days to force down a 750g mince meal that I usually eat post-workout


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

A lot of black coffee and keep yourself busy.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

WTF u on about op???

on a 24 hour fasting day u have fuk all don't ya?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> WTF u on about op???
> 
> on a 24 hour fasting day u have fuk all don't ya?


i mean drink wise, like sugar free energy drink, coffee ect.....


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

lesnar said:


> i mean drink wise, like sugar free energy drink, coffee ect.....


Coffee with a tiny splash of milk maybe?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I do 24hr fast when on IF. 24hrs consists of 2 x protein shakes made with water + 2 x banana, approx. 600cals total. Plus copious quantities of strong coffee to bump the metabolism.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

This fasting bollocks is confusing to me, i just can't see how a 24 hour fast could be beneficial at all,

I sometimes don't eat for 2 hours upon waking to prolong fat burning but that's as far as I'll go


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

With eca I can go 2 days without food no problem.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just water.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> This fasting bollocks is confusing to me, i just can't see how a 24 hour fast could be beneficial at all,
> 
> I sometimes don't eat for 2 hours upon waking to prolong fat burning but that's as far as I'll go


I used to think that but next time I cut I'm gonna try it, rather than have 6 days a week cutting where you're craving food (and a maintenance day) just have one day where you're craving food and 6 maintenance days..


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

water, sleep, and lots of vigorous masterbation.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I do 24hr fast when on IF. 24hrs consists of 2 x protein shakes made with water + 2 x banana, approx. 600cals total. Plus copious quantities of strong coffee to bump the metabolism.


Mate, that's not a 24 hour fast.

Clue is in the word 'fast'.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

bowl full of sibutramine


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

A 24hr fast is unnecessary imo m8, the 5:2 diet does it for me, but everyone is dif


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> This fasting bollocks is confusing to me, i just can't see how a 24 hour fast could be beneficial at all,
> 
> I sometimes don't eat for 2 hours upon waking to prolong fat burning but that's as far as I'll go


Deffo works and beneficial for me iv lost 3 stone in 4 months.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

lesnar said:


> Deffo works and beneficial for me iv lost 3 stone in 4 months.


Nice one bud,well done.

holding on to muscle would be my issue


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

TommyFire said:


> Mate, that's not a 24 hour fast.
> 
> Clue is in the word 'fast'.


LOL, you're obviously well read on the subject & principles of IF.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Nice one bud,well done.
> 
> holding on to muscle would be my issue


yeh it can be, some weeks are good and some are bad on the muscle side of things, just use the 2000 cals wisely.


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

I have been doing IF for about 2 weeks now, seems to be working ok apart from bloating is a bit of a pain. Drinking loads of water so not sure what else it is.

Anyone tried a shorter window? Most days I tend to have eaten everything within 5 hours and then have nothing else to eat. Works ok for my life but just wondering if anyone else has done this ?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Its in your head and if it isn't as long as you keep at it regularly your adapt. Clean up your diet as well when you start to burn fat it releases everything else you have been storing as well. Will be finishing a 14 day fast tomorrow and its only the last two days i have felt like iv been wearing a 20kg body of chain mail before that nothing prevented me lifting and increasing the weight on my lifts.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I am on the warrior diet at the moment so I go 24 hours without food then eat a big meal.

I use humapro aminos during the day with my water.

Nothing else no stimulants.

It's all in your head....you don't NEED to eat all day long to have energy.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ConP said:


> I am on the warrior diet at the moment so I go 24 hours without food then eat a big meal.
> 
> I use humapro aminos during the day with my water.
> 
> ...


Con how do find muscle loss on this type of diet mate ?

I feel like when I did the warrior diet in the past it really worked for me but can't tell how much muscle i lost to be honest


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

reza85 said:


> Con how do find muscle loss on this type of diet mate ?
> 
> I feel like when I did the warrior diet in the past it really worked for me but can't tell how much muscle i lost to be honest


I don't lose muscle.

I like this approach in order to have 1-2 days per week where I eat what I want.

The 5-6 days of warrior diet depletes all fat and water gained by the indulgence days.

Allows me to stay lean (dexascan had me at 7.8% last time) while enjoying my weekends.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

if it were me fasting for 24 hours i would have heartburn and massive acid reflux.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

ConP said:


> I don't lose muscle.
> 
> I like this approach in order to have 1-2 days per week where I eat what I want.
> 
> ...


Nice how many cals a day are you consuming?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Ukmeathead said:


> Nice how many cals a day are you consuming?


Right around 800-1000 once all calories have been counted.

But I do count calories in greens such as broccoli and so on.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think IF and other forms of calorie cycling are pretty good if organised properly... am not sure if there is a need/extra benefit from combining 24 hour fasts with 16/8 fast/eating windows for the non total fasting days though, but no reason why not to try it.

There are a couple of studies looking at fasting and IF type approaches that suggest a possible slight decrease in ability to hold muscle (lowered mTOR), but none of those studies are on bodybuilders and so it doesn't factor in higher protein intake typical to those who train, nor the additional stimulus of exercise in retaining/building muscle... with something like this is a case of experiment and see IMO.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

ConP said:


> Right around 800-1000 once all calories have been counted.
> 
> But I do count calories in greens such as broccoli and so on.


That's some low cals nice! What's your weight at now and do you have any up to date pics would like to see.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Ukmeathead said:


> That's some low cals nice! What's your weight at now and do you have any up to date pics would like to see.


Low 190's these days (used to walk around at 250lb when I did heavy weight bb).

Here is an abb shot from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Very good! I mite give that warrior diet ago got lean gains down to a T


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Martin Berkhan is the daddy of IF

Check it out.


----------

